# Приседания профессора Неумывакина при болях в ногах, спине



## faddey (16 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Давно читаю этот форум. На протяжение года беспокоили боли в ногах, спине, ягодицах. Делал лфк, массаж и т.д ничего не помогало, уже отчаялся, и упустил руки. Но как-то просматривал ютуб, и наткнулся на упражнения профессора неумывакина. Он там говорил что мышцы слабеют из-за того что мало двигаемся, много сидим, мало ходим. И он порекомендовал упражнения которые сам придумал. Они также укрепляют сердце, лечат гипертонию, и самое главное укрепляют мышцы ног, и спины. После двух месяцев ежедневных упражнений, стал нормально ходить, боли полностью ушли. Но улучшения произошли уже через месяц, делал примерно так раз 15-20 присел, походил, потом ещё раз 15-20 присел, потом ещё. Потом занимался делами, но как появлялось свободное время я делал упражнения. Эти упражнения можно делать везде на лестничных перилах, дома на дверных ручках, на деревьях и т.д Так что здоровье в наших руках.

*Имеются противопоказания: *для выполнения упражнений – выпадение межпозвонковых дисков, соскальзывание позвонков, грыжа Шморля, острые и неотложные состояния. Следует ограничивать движение при варикозном расширении вен, трофических язвах, отеках.


----------

